# Idaho Falls, ID



## Dalith (Apr 22, 2002)

I was wondering if there were any games or players in the region. I am moving there shortly and would like to have a game going.


----------



## Tres`ni (Apr 24, 2002)

We have a game going in Boise Idaho and I know of a  couple others.  Currently my group is getting ready to play a Vampire Campaign.  We switch between vampire, DnD, and probably later some EarthDawn.
I know of another DM running a Werewolf campaign.


----------



## confessor (Aug 3, 2004)

I play/run a game in the Twin Falls/Jerome area. Does that help? Didn't think so.


----------

